# Maryland Repticon Show Timonium Md, May 24-25 2015



## Tykie (Mar 22, 2015)

Is any one bringing any Phyllobates Terribiis "MINTS" to this show ?


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

I saw some at the last Repticon over the winter...but if I remember correctly Genesis Exotics had them, and that was their last Baltimore Repticon before moving to Texas.


----------



## Tykie (Mar 22, 2015)

I was able to buy 12 MINT Froglet's at this show from a breeder. There were no other Mints available or I would have bought them. I am still looking for "CHOCOLATE" Leucomelas ? If you have any available please contact me.


----------

